# .NET and More > Silverlight >  WCF Issues

## peteshir

Silverlight is still giving me problems. I created a WCF Service and it runs well on my local machine. As soon as I put it on the web server to go public I get this error code:

An exception occurred during the operation, making the result invalid.  Check InnerException for exception details.

   at System.ComponentModel.AsyncCompletedEventArgs.RaiseExceptionIfNecessary()
   at SilverlightApplication1.ServiceReference1.FillListCompletedEventArgs.get_Result()
   at SilverlightApplication1.Home.LoadList(Object sender, FillListCompletedEventArgs e)
   at SilverlightApplication1.ServiceReference1.Service1Client.OnFillListCompleted(Object state)

Any suggestions or clues.

----------


## MattP

Try the suggestions here: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/keithmg/arch...-solution.aspx

I would also turn on tracing in the future when you're debugging to get more detailed information: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms733025.aspx

----------


## peteshir

Still cannot get it to work. I have the following checked in Web Configuration

Current Page

Apply server settings to all users

Use Custom Web Server - Server URL http://96.31.35.23/service1.svc

Asp.Net

Silverlight

----------


## MattP

If you go to that url do you get a page?

Web Services and Silverlight:  Check out section 4 on Debugging WCF Service Calls.

----------


## peteshir

No because it points to the servive, service1.svc

----------


## gep13

> No because it points to the servive, service1.svc


If you point your web browser at a WCF Endpoint, then you should get a page describing what methods are exposed on it.  It is a good "test" to see whether the service is up and running or not.

Gary

----------


## MattP

> If you point your web browser at a WCF Endpoint, then you should get a page describing what methods are exposed on it.  It is a good "test" to see whether the service is up and running or not.
> 
> Gary


LIES!!! I would never point anyone towards something useful!

----------


## gep13

> LIES!!! I would never point anyone towards something useful!


 :Smilie:  ha ha

----------

